# car alarm fitter



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

need an alarm fitted to the supra , in or around swansea 
thanks peter


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi Peter
Ive asked i guy who is on another forum for you if he still fits alarms he lives in Swansea.
I let you know when he replies.
Cheers
Davey


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

ok thank you


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Peter, if you need it for insurance (or for a discount on your insurance), it will probably have to be a VSIB accredited installer - http://www.vsib.co.uk/index.php?id_sec=3


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

lloyd its a cat 1 going in , so is more than the standard thats in there atm.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Check with your Insurers if it has to VSIB installed mate, or they may not recognise it as cat 1.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

ok will do


----------



## Roy47 (Apr 14, 2008)

Mate from work had a sierra cosworth nicked from Garngoch (locked up in our compund) 

when he bought it he was assured it was a cat 1 alarm/immobiliser etc.
but the seller had mislaid the certificate 

car was eventually found up in Craig Cefn Parc on the mountainside in bits :doublesho

insurance inspector asked for certificate ,he couldn't provide it 

inspector took one look at the remains of the car and the alarm/immobiliser 

No payout ,it wasn't cat 1


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

This is the trouble with "streamlined" motor insurance. 10 years ago if an alarm was compulsory for cover (or if you were getting a discount for it) you had 30 days from inception to provide a VSIB fitting certificate for the car. If no certificate was provided, cover either excluded theft (or if it was for a discount, the discount was removed).

All these aggregator sites with their "non advised" sales rely on people underwriting their own policies and it's not until a claim is made that the problems occur.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

the cars been with admiral for years , and tbh i couldnt tell you the name of the alarm thats on it , the sirens in the wheel arch , theres nothing on the fob , so i take it its factory fit and thats what they seemed happy with , so if i get a reputable company to fit this clifford then really speaking i should get a bigger discount next renewal


----------

